# how to deal with partner feeling NUMB



## dessence03 (Oct 7, 2009)

Been with this person for 6 years and he just told me he is feeling numb in everything including us.. any advice? on how to handle this situation
we just moved in together n he is 30 and his job takes alot away from him as a person n our relationship-- schedule conflict

ne advice on what i need to do ?!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

He should see a psychiatrist and get a diagnosis.


----------



## feylovelyheart (Jun 13, 2009)

It's true what dobo said...

Your husband needs to see psychiatrist. My H feels the same. He said he feels numb about everything including about us. Even though he is in medication but it doesn't seem working for him. I guess the only thing we can do is trying to help him looking for help and just be patient. Maybe you can see someone or talk to psychiatrist also to get advice from professional side. I did this sometimes when I don't know what to do with my H.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

You can't change a persons feelings, he has some issues that may or may not have something to do with the current situation which he needs to work on, himself. You can't do this for him and even if you were a shrink, you shouldn't try to treat your own spouse. 
Until he is ready to work on his issues, he may try to mask them with drugs, alcohol, affairs or a vast number of different things...
and there is really nothing you can do to make him want to un-numb in a healthy way.
Some people go their whole lives numb and medicated or drunk...
until he is ready to deal with his issues there is little you can do.
Often these people will not seek help until their world falls in around them, as sometimes thats what it takes. Being you don't know whats in his head and have no way or knowing, I'd advise you to prepare for the worst and make any adjustments or begin steps to take care of yourself, in case he develops a self medicating program to avoid working on his issues so you don't end up shocked and suprrised, or homeless.


----------

